# John 17 recomendation.



## baron (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm looking for a book recommendation that just deals with John 17? In Kindle prefered, by a modern writer or puritan. I tried searching Amazon but no luck. 

I found this but he is a catholic I think.

Christ's Prayer For Unity: A Study of John Chapter 17: REV. WALTER EBSWORTH: Amazon.com: Kindle Store


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jul 11, 2012)

It's a tad early for me as i haven't had my tea yet,but I do recall,that Martyn Lloyd-Jones has an entire volume published on that chapter alone,it's called "The Assurance of our Salvation..." the sermons that the books are based on are also available at the MLJ Trust website for free


Amazon.com: The Assurance of Our Salvation (Studies in John 17): Exploring the Depth of Jesus' Prayer for His Own (9781581341409): Martyn Lloyd-Jones, Christopher Catherwood: Books


----------



## Theogenes (Jul 11, 2012)

Tyr George Newton's John 17 book from Banner of Truth.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 12, 2012)

Theogenes said:


> Tyr George Newton's John 17 book from Banner of Truth.



That exposition (I think Jim meant TRY George Newton's John 17 book) is absolutely unparalleled. Grace-filled and joy-producing for the heart of the believer, on every page. Well, well worth the money!


----------



## jambo (Jul 12, 2012)

Martyn Lloyd-Jones 4 volume set (saved in eternity, safe in the world, sanctified through the truth, growing in the spirit) is very good. It is a collection of 48 sermons that formed his series on that chapter.

Marcus Rainsford's 'Our Lord prays for his own' is also a very good exposition.


----------



## JimmyH (Jul 12, 2012)

jambo said:


> Martyn Lloyd-Jones 4 volume set (saved in eternity, safe in the world, sanctified through the truth, growing in the spirit) is very good. It is a collection of 48 sermons that formed his series on that chapter.


That is the same material reprinted in the single volume edition, "The Assurance of our Salvation," referenced in post # 2 of this thread, and I can highly recommend it. Link to Amazon info and reviews here.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 13, 2012)

Thomas Manton:

Books - Bible Study - Commentaries - Exposition of John 17, Thomas Manton, hard cover - SGPBooks.com, Inc.


----------



## puritanbooks (Jul 13, 2012)

Anthony Burgess puritan on John 17
Plus other work by Anthony Burgess

Go to my web site Welcome to Puritan Books

Click the ftp download link

In username place
username2

In password place
123bur123

Enjoy
Barry


----------

